# Anybody know what kind of tetra this is?



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

I saw this guy by himself with some glofish in my local petco so I decided to get him and put him with my other tetra's. I know they are school fish and usually need 3 or more of each tetra but he seems to school with my glo tetra and candy cane tetra. I think he might be a priscella tetra but he is different than the ones all the pets stores have as he has shades of green on him, with a shade of red on his tail and an all black eye. The priscella I saw had black pupils inside a silverish white eyeball. 

ANy ideas would be a big help. Also anyone know of places with GloTetra and GloFish for cheaper than $9 and $7 respectively.










http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee268/rdfnd1253/IMAG0506.jpg
http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee268/rdfnd1253/IMAG0504.jpg
http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee268/rdfnd1253/IMAG0509.jpg


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

A picture would be helpful to analyze the fish.


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry I added the pic....photobucket was taking forever to upload.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Red minor, or the Serpea tetra. At PetSmart and Petco their glowfish are 5.00.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like a baby version of my Serpea tetra. It could be that.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

I dont think it is a serpae. They have smaller eyes with longer more defined fins. There is also a longer finned version of the serpae.

Serpae Tetra (Hyphessobrycon eques) Profile

The Serpae and Black Widows are known for nipping because they have longer fins. Unless he is super baby and hasn't grown any of his fins out I don't think it is a Serpae.

Edit: in the 3rd picture it looks closer to a Serpae.

The last picture looks totally not like a serpae though....

Now i dont even know anymore...but I still think its not a serpae.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

It looks more like a Pristella Tetra to me, just a stressed one. Serpea don't have markings like that young or old.


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

it is _Pristella maxillaris_, there is an albino version, which may account for the different colors you've seen


one of the pictures is an albino Black Widow Tetra


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

Jayy said:


> It looks more like a Pristella Tetra to me, just a stressed one. Serpea don't have markings like that young or old.


See I was thinking he's a Pristella too but the ones I see have different eyes. He is unique for some reason.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Quantum said:


> it is _Pristella maxillaris_, there is an albino version, which may account for the different colors you've seen
> 
> 
> one of the pictures is an albino Black Widow Tetra


Did you read this?? There is an albino form, which has different colored eyes.


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

Jayy said:


> Did you read this?? There is an albino form, which has different colored eyes.


That's it! I got lucky and paid a little over a $1 for him. What's weird is for an albino he see's the food better than all the tetra's in the tank.


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

yeah, I believe yours is an albino, couldn't find a good picture, but just search 'albino pristella tetra' 

the albinos have the dark eyes

edit: I had better luck with bing images rather than google

double edit: this shows both versions - http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Pristella&species=maxillaris&id=496


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

Quantum said:


> yeah, I believe yours is an albino, couldn't find a good picture, but just search 'albino pristella tetra'
> 
> the albinos have the dark eyes
> 
> ...



Found an even better one using google chrome
http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...tbnw=193&start=16&ndsp=23&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:16


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

Anybody know where I can get a few more albino pristella so he isn't lonely? 

Right now I have 
3 red barb tetras
3 candy cane tetras
2 red tetras(i think they are called, had another one but he died)
3 gloTetra(love these guys)
1 albino pristella -xray tetra 

in a 20 gallon high tank. 
How many more tetras can I put in my tank?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Definitely don't get any more new speies. You really need to get some more of the ones you have and have a school of at least six of each. However, you need to be aware that that will massively overstock you (just four schools of 6 would be really pushing it). 

Is there any way you can rehome a couple of your different species, or return your pristella, so that you can focus on giving your current fish what they need?


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

are the glofish you bought zebra danios? or the tetras that glow? im curious ^-^ because i got regular ol' zebra danios, and was looking at the glofish danios they had at petco and at a local pet store. they were 10 bucks a fish at the LFS!


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

I might be able to rehome the 2 red tetras i have(silverish red color)

I see that they need to school but the first pet store said all species will school together so I bought a bunch. Then I got home and read up they need 4-6 each but some people say 3 of each will work? Its quite confusing. The pristella one seems to school with the rest of them and is eating like a mad man. The red cherry barbs and glo tetras are swimming about no problem as well.


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

djembekah said:


> are the glofish you bought zebra danios? or the tetras that glow? im curious ^-^ because i got regular ol' zebra danios, and was looking at the glofish they had at petco and at a local pet store


No, I bought the glo tetra's though I want some glofish(zebra danios)


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

^.^ i want a glofish to go in with my other zebra danios. they are 9.99 at my lps though.


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

djembekah said:


> ^.^ i want a glofish to go in with my other zebra danios. they are 9.99 at my lps though.


Petland has glofish(dannios) for $4.88 in NY. The GloTetra's are $9 a piece and only one pet store has them near me.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

oh nice. i'm going to look at my other lps before long i'm sure. i only have two pet stores (i know of) near me. $4.88 is a better price. 6 bucks is even a good price imo.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Jayy said:


> It looks more like a Pristella Tetra to me, just a stressed one. Serpea don't have markings like that young or old.


Thanks Jayy! ...no thank you button...


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

djembekah said:


> oh nice. i'm going to look at my other lps before long i'm sure. i only have two pet stores (i know of) near me. $4.88 is a better price. 6 bucks is even a good price imo.


If I spend more than $5 on a fish I will stalk that fish at the pet store for a whole week lol


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Termato said:


> Thanks Jayy! ...no thank you button...


You're very welcome!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

rckstr1253 said:


> I might be able to rehome the 2 red tetras i have(silverish red color)
> 
> I see that they need to school but the first pet store said all species will school together so I bought a bunch. Then I got home and read up they need 4-6 each but some people say 3 of each will work? Its quite confusing. The pristella one seems to school with the rest of them and is eating like a mad man. The red cherry barbs and glo tetras are swimming about no problem as well.


Pet shops and their lies *shakes head*. At least 6 is recommended for a proper school. They won't die with less but they won't be nearly as happy (and stressed fish are more likely to get sick). They will school with others because they need that security, but their first choice will always be their own kind. In the wild they school because the larger your school is, the less chance you as an individual fish have of being eaten.


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> Pet shops and their lies *shakes head*. At least 6 is recommended for a proper school. They won't die with less but they won't be nearly as happy (and stressed fish are more likely to get sick). They will school with others because they need that security, but their first choice will always be their own kind. In the wild they school because the larger your school is, the less chance you as an individual fish have of being eaten.


Thanks for the info....Yea I will see what I can do...If I can get another 20 gallon high tank, I have a top that I could use and could set up another tank. Right Now I want my fish to be happy so I am hoping they will be fine. I really like that albino Priscella tetra as his personality is awesome, and the glo tetras are amazing as well. They haven't been nipping at one another which I guess is a good thing. If I get 2 more Priscella and 1 more glo tetra, would that be too much for this tank?


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for their input and all!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It wouldn't be too much for your current tank, but it also wouldn't be enough for your tetras...if you could get that extra 20 gal that would be perfect.  You could have two very attractive tetra tanks.


----------

